

What Every Major Silicon Valley Investor Is Using To Find The Next Big Thing - rrhoover
http://www.businessinsider.com/product-hunt-2014-6

======
rrhoover
There are 600-800 VC's on Product Hunt and I know of at least three deals that
have been sourced through the site:

1) Taptalk + SV Angel 2) Fitbay + Steadfast Ventures 3) Move Loot (YC) + Index
Ventures

And I'm sure there are several others.

